# Contraband Goldfinch



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Contraband Goldfinches.
Goldfinch songbirds captured in France are being sold to traffickers in Belgium. This is decimating the goldfinch population.

Please spread the word on social networks such as Facebook and encourage all bird lovers to do the same.

Organised crime finds a new type of contraband: goldfinches | Home News | News | The Independent*


----------

